# Start me off right!



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Hey guys, I've been considering in going planted on my 125, not too though, just been thinking..

I have a 120g 60x18x26

So I've been wondering, if a 48" lightstrip will work good in a 60" tank? I rarely see 60" lightstrips, and when I do they cost a good ol' 3-6 hun witch is not what Im looking to pay for a lightstrip..

What do you guys think about this 60" ODYSSEA 322WT POWER COMPACT W/FANS..its just a bit over $200









http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...rksid=p3907.m29

I want low/med light plants

Is the 'special' substate necessary? Even though that flourilight will look kickass in my tank, but thats $20+ a bag! And it the co2 system necessary?

I want you guys to start me off right and give me products you guys recommend.

s


----------

